# Copy GBC Save File To Computer Using Gameshark?



## SonicRings (Dec 7, 2013)

I was wondering if it is possible to copy save files for GBC games onto a computer using a gameshark GBC? The Gameshark works by importing codes from your computer onto the device via cable, plugging your game into the game shark (like the Genesis's lock-on technology,) and plugging the Gameshark into your GB/GBC/GBA/GBA SP. Since the game gets plugged into the Gameshark.... And the Gameshark can be plugged into the computer.... Is it at all possible to transfer the save file from the game (which is plugged in the Gameshark) onto the computer?


----------



## pasc (Dec 7, 2013)

Guess not...

You'll ned a gbtransferer II.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 7, 2013)

pasc said:


> Guess not...
> 
> You'll ned a gbtransferer II.


Those are a bit pricey and hard to find, so unless I can get one for $15, I'm afraid I'll be stuck unless there indeed is a way to copy save files using the GameShark. Why wouldn't it be possible? It essentially connects your game to your computer. Is there a certain program that lets you access the game itself and copy the save file over?


----------



## pasc (Dec 7, 2013)

The only other way I could imagine this working is:

1. Get a GB Smartcard and flash the game in question to it.
2. use this here to extract your original game save: http://www.amazon.com/MEGA-MEMORY-CARD-Game-Boy-Color/dp/B00002R108?tag=donations09-20
3. try to write that save to the GB Smartcard.
4. Connect the Smartcard to PC (USB Cable) and read the save.

That would be what I'd try if I had no PC with printer port accessible.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always wondered if there was a way to use a Gameboy gameshark to dump saves. Is there a technical limitation as to why it can't, or does the needed software just not exist?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 7, 2013)

pasc said:


> The only other way I could imagine this working is:
> 
> 1. Get a GB Smartcard and flash the game in question to it.
> 2. use this here to extract your original game save: http://www.amazon.com/MEGA-MEMORY-CARD-Game-Boy-Color/dp/B00002R108?tag=donations09-20
> ...


I have a GB USB 64M Smart Card, but that item you mentioned costs nearly $70 after shipping and taxes. What I think of in regards to utilizing the smart card, however, is similar to the way you copy save files of DS games: by loading a certain homebrew using the smart card, taking out the smart card and inserting your game, and copying the game onto the GBA SP's RAM before re-inserting the smart card to dump the save onto it. Is that at all possible?


----------



## pasc (Dec 7, 2013)

it doesn't have to be the exact same smartcard.

If you can find a cheaper one that might work too.

It was just an example to get the point across

EDIT: such tool is sadly not available.

There is a savesend tool by chishm, howevr that only works with gba saves...


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 8, 2013)

pasc said:


> it doesn't have to be the exact same smartcard.
> 
> If you can find a cheaper one that might work too.
> 
> ...


Do you know of where I can get one for around $20? I only need to transfer a single save file and I'll most likely never use it again, but the save file I want to transfer means everything to me, so I really want to transfer it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.tototek.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_36&products_id=184

it is 20 bucks + s/h


----------

